# Get this out to our politicians...



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/20...n-gun-control/ 
This is a very well written, and very well thought out article regarding our 2nd Amendment Rights. Don't let Congress railroad our Constitution


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

Won't open.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Article not found. 
It probably made too much sense so it had to be removed.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried to open it and see what you mean. Click on the HOME tab and scroll down to "Opinion on Gun Control". Very well put together piece.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

An opinion on gun control

Good article. Thanks.

Joraca


----------

